# Schatten entfernen



## Nizar1984 (4. Juli 2008)

Hallo! Ich möchte folgendes Foto bearbeiten:

http://img397.imageshack.us/img397/8154/0044as6.jpg

Das Problem ist der zu starke Schatten links neben dem Gesicht. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, diesen zu reduzieren, sodass das Bild bewerbungstauglich ist 

Vielen Dank im Voraus.


----------



## Another (4. Juli 2008)

Kopierstempel`?


----------



## Shadowmp (4. Juli 2008)

Hi,

ich würde empfehlen: Freistellen mit Pfadwerkzeug, dann kannst du mit dem Hintergrund machen was du willst -> z.B. einen Teil des danebenliegenden Hintergrunds kopieren und auf den Schatten legen ist dann eine Sache von 3 Sekunden. siehe Thema Retouch/Makeover...
Zusätzlich würde ich die Augen noch Retouchen: z.B. Blitzreflektion verkleinern oder verschieben oder durch andere ersetzen... aber auf jedenfall ->ein wenig<- den Kontrast zwischen dem Braun der Pupille und dem Schwarz der Iris erhöhen... sieht so auf den ersten Blick etwas Alienartig aus, weil das Licht so dunkel ist..

Greez


----------

